# Colt gunsite 1911



## 16shell (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, has anyone owned or shot a stainless steel Colt Gunsite 1911. I know where one is for sale that is NICE. I can't find much info on them though. Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

16shell said:


> Hi, has anyone owned or shot a stainless steel Colt Gunsite 1911. I know where one is for sale that is NICE. I can't find much info on them though. Thanks!


Those were custom shop guns from Colt and are not in abundance, you should buy it. Some of the various 1911 forums have info on them. The Colt website used to have info on them listed, but I don't see it there any more. Regardless, they are good pieces to own.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Go for it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

So....you got it yet?


----------



## 16shell (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah DJ, I got that Beauty:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pictures my good man and a range report. Good luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## 16shell (Aug 15, 2009)

Will do ASAP.


----------



## EZ1 (Feb 21, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Those were custom shop guns from Colt and are not in abundance, you should buy it. Some of the various 1911 forums have info on them. The Colt website used to have info on them listed, but I don't see it there any more. Regardless, they are good pieces to own.


Do you know when those Colts were made? Or about how many? Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They were made for more than a few years, you used to be able to order them from Colt, but they ceased a few years ago IIRC. Now I _*think*_ Gunsite does their own in house, but they are still very much sought after, most people that own them pick them up while attending courses there.

I suppose my initial post should have read more along the lines of the following:

"The original / older Colt Gunsite models were custom shop guns...."

Regardless, the Gunsite Colts are still few and far between and not easy to find, the Gunsite Smith&Wesson 1911 is a standard catalog item.

Looking at Gunsite's website, they list the Gunsite Colt , but the link just goes to the Colt website and there is no Gunsite model listed.


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

Those are pretty highly sought after... they are Series 70 firing systems with some of the newer handling features like a true blended beavertail grip safety, Novak sights, lowered ejection port, etc. That will make a great carry/duty gun!

Get some pictures up so we can see it


----------

